# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.25.05

## mohamed73

Released Date: 28/05/2015 
V3.25.05
-------------------- 
Supported Samsung S6/S6 Edge remove screenlock w/o usb debug, w/o root, w/o userdata loss!
Supported Android 4.4.x and high version userdata restore, solved sms cannot be restored problem!   *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SM-G920T1 Flash/Unlock/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G900FQ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G900R6 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G900R7 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SC-04F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G850W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G8508S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N900U Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-N7108D Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7508Q Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7509 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G750H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G750A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G750F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/Write Cert
> Added GT-I8260E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I8260L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I8268 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added GT-I8558 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G130E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G110B Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G110H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G110M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G130H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G130HN Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G130M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313HZ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313ML Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313U Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G130BT Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G130BU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G316HU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G316M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G316ML Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G316MY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7580E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7582L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7583T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313HN Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313HU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313HY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G313MY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3139D Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9500 *OneKey Recovery(5.0.1)
> Added SCH-I959 *OneKey Recovery(5.0.1)
> Added SHV-E330S *OneKey Recovery(5.0.1)
> Added SM-G920F *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G920K *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G920L *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G920S *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G925F *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G925I *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G925S *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G925T *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G9008W *OneKey Recovery(5.0)
> Added SM-G9009D *OneKey Recovery(5.0)
> Added SM-G9009W *OneKey Recovery(5.0)
> Added SM-G9200 *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G9208 *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G9209 *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-G9250 *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added SM-N900K *OneKey Recovery(5.0)
> Added SM-N910U *OneKey Recovery(5.0.1)
> Added SM-N9002 *OneKey Recovery(5.0)
> Added SM-N9009 *OneKey Recovery(5.0)
> Added SM-G920I *OneKey Recovery(5.0.2)
> Added GT-I9508V *OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)  *Fixed:*
> Added Samsung help window onekey enter the driver directory
> Fixed Samsung Broadcomm base repair and unlock bug
> Fixed android 4.4.x and high version sms cannot be restored bugs  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

